# [Blog] Young russian beauties



## Vanags

My photos :heart:  you can see at http://www.spam.com

Don't worry about the scaly looking flakes on their skin...the Doctor says those should clear up in no time.


----------



## Rapala46

i get the feeling this isn't for real? im not brave enough to click on the website url that says "www.spam.com" 

pfft...


----------



## kelox

It's just a SPAM(meat product) fan site.


----------



## LaFoto

The text has already been changed to what you see here by one of our funnier moderators, I would say  (not me ... not yet ... )


----------



## Rob

Yeah, if anyone needs some RUSSIAN BEAUTIES, ROLEXES or HERBAL VIAGRA, then just give me a shout and maybe I can redirect 90% of my inbox to you. Who the hell buys this crap anyway??


----------



## Hertz van Rental

robhesketh said:
			
		

> Who the hell buys this crap anyway??


Russian uglies? People who don't get out much or who smell funny? Estate Agents?



Or were you talking about the meat product?


----------



## Rob

Good call on the estate agents. Can we add parking wardens as well to the list?


----------

